# are these cute usernames ? i need your opinion !



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

milkeru
milkiru


which sounds the best and cutest? 
for my tumblr


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 10, 2015)

ROYCE! NOTICE ME SENPAI!!!! 

For you? I like Royce the most. But bupun is the best.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

I NOTICED UUUU !!! ok!! its for my social media thingy, yeah bupun is pretty cute ! but il ask my friend if i can use it


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 10, 2015)

reminds me of a pretty big blog i follow on tumblr (milkeu)


----------



## tumut (Nov 10, 2015)

Keep Royce.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

this is for my tumblr hehe T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> reminds me of a pretty big blog i follow on tumblr (milkeu)


its hard to find names that are different, lol


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 10, 2015)

milkiru sounds cute, i'd go with that c:


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 10, 2015)

milkiru sounds cute! it might look better like milkyru though. (◜◡◝)


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

yay! i chose milkeru for my tumblr but my ig was taken so i made that milkiru T-T thanks for the help guys <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

il change my tumblr to milkiru to i guess


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 10, 2015)

sound kinda weeby


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

???


----------



## Viena (Nov 10, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> sound kinda weeby



^probably the point haha


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

Just as long as it's cute atleast it's not kawaiidesu57


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 10, 2015)

kawaiidesu57 would be post ironic


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## crystalchild (Nov 10, 2015)

what sort of blog do you run, those urls make you sound like one of those anime pale blogs, haha


----------



## SockHead (Nov 10, 2015)

milkiru 1 is cute makes me think of tittiez


----------



## Mayuulin (Nov 10, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> it might look better like milkyru though. (◜◡◝)



This!

Actually milkeru sounds like a boyish equivalent for milkiru. They could be brother and sister or so.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

crystalchild said:


> what sort of blog do you run, those urls make you sound like one of those anime pale blogs, haha


yeah pastel, pale , pink animal crossing lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayuulin said:


> This!
> 
> Actually milkeru sounds like a boyish equivalent for milkiru. They could be brother and sister or so.



three blogs would be hard T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> milkiru 1 is cute makes me think of tittiez


yas a username for all types


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 10, 2015)

oh, yeah, you already changed your url, so i could just go visit it myself... welp.

your blog is super cute, followed!


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

yay  i followed u too <3


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 10, 2015)

aw, thank you! :'')


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

they all sound like fake japanese weeb names
royce is fine


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

its for tumblr <3 and if its a weeb name whats all the tumblr usernames similar to mine which is like 70% of them lol and like weeb names are like "japanesekawaiikittenmilk99" lol mines more "tame" per say.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2015)

milkiru is literally the cutest thing im crying ; o ;


----------



## kayleee (Nov 10, 2015)

Tbh neither there's nothing cute about milk


----------



## himeki (Nov 10, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Tbh neither there's nothing cute about milk



i mean yeah it comes from cow ****


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Nov 10, 2015)

Well I mean she's putting the name because she likes it, I'm not sure it matters if you don't like it or it seems weeby. x.x

I think milkiru is cute. ^o^


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

Tbh people have different opinions


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 10, 2015)

I've seen so many pastel/"kawaii" (literally the word that is used a lot on those blogs) aesthetic blogs with milk in it, so it's not a bad word choice.

With that said, milkiru is better. ^^


----------



## Mango (Nov 10, 2015)

these are really stupid and they sound like youre trying too hard for a uwu k-kawaii username


----------



## Sona (Nov 10, 2015)

I personally don't find anything with milk, milky, milku, etc. cute at all :< For me, people I know (who are familiar with this) and my Japanese acquaintances -  it's always been a word that has meant something that is uh. . . more on the perverted side. This is just my (and their) opinion(s) and is why I will never find that cute though LOL


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2015)

imo they're not cute at all :c
i agree with the user above me.. XD


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok  just asked for constructive crisism, not negative comments .

- - - Post Merge - - -

And being weeby is when your intentions is trying hard to be in the Japanese culture, my intentions is a cute milk related username that sounds cute and generic in the tumblr community .


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 11, 2015)

I got a better one! CinnamonRollsRoyce!


----------



## Royce (Nov 11, 2015)

How cute !!! But I already stuck with milkiru  thanks though !


----------



## emmareid (Nov 11, 2015)

i like milkiru


----------

